# Help with some jars



## INLarry (Jun 18, 2012)

I found 4 old jars in my garage that my grandfather had and am wondering if any are worth anything.

 One is completely unmarked by a brand, but has a zinc lid that says "Atlas" and is a 1/2 gallon jar, clear color.

 One is a Ball Ideal quart with glass top and wire closure that says "wire side" at the top of the jar, and on the back of the jar is an American seal with "Bicentennial celebration 1776-1976", the jar and lid are blue glass.

 Another is an Atlas "strong shoulder" 1/2 gallon jar without a lid.

 The final is a blue Ball Ideal 1/2 gallon, blue color, again no lid.

 Any help is appreciated.  I'm not a bottle/jar collector, just wondering if I've got anything here worth trying to sell.

 I can take and email or post some photos in the morning, was too dark out there tonight to get much.


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 18, 2012)

When dealing with Jars a Photo of the Jars in question are a MUST...


----------



## deenodean (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes attach some good photo's...


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Alright, got some photos.  They're in order of full jar > whatever else I took...so any photo after a full jar is of that same jar...


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

#2


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

#3, Atlas


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

#4, atlas


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Unmarked 1/2 gallon


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Lid of unmarked 1/2 gal, says "Atlas"


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Same jar, only writing on jar itself which is only "Half gallon"


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Again, same unmarked jar showing the markings on bottom


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Ball Wire Side, apparently a repro, inside is some paperwork and what looks like a rubber/wax sealing ring.


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Paperwork inside jar (along with some marbles)


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Finally, bottom on the wireside


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Whoops, almost forgot this one...only have one pic though.  Quart Ball Perfect Mason


----------



## deenodean (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey InLARRY, here are the values of your jars..they are very common ..Here are the values according to the Red Book, which has the prices of over 10,000 jars...

 1/2 gallon atlas strong shoulder..Red Book # 164 ... $1.00 
 Ball Perfect mason without lid...Red Book # 277 ...$1.00
   Bicentennial celebration 1776-1976" is a reproduction jar. I can't find that in the Red Book but I am assuming a buck or 2.
 The Half gallon unmarked jar with Atlas lid ..probably $1.00 or 2.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree, a buck apiece - IF you can find somebody to buy 'em... -Tammy


----------



## flasherr (Jun 21, 2012)

Value of actual jar to a collector the above post are probably correct. in an antique mall or flea market setting i sell them $3- $7


----------

